# internal travel



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys I could not find the answer to a similar question I posted a few months ago. 
I will need to fly to Chiang Rai from BKK. do you recomend I get the ticket at the BKK airport , I ask because I do not see a cheap one on the net. Well not a cheap as you suggested


----------

